# Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alcohol



## mediator (Dec 23, 2013)

news said:
			
		

> LONDON: Marks & Spencer appeared to backtrack on Sunday night by issuing an apology after a Muslim member of staff refused to serve a customer trying to buy champagne.



Read More : Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alcohol - The Times of India

Fore reference : Secularism implies that religious practicies shall not interfere in the workings and the progress of the state!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

I'd like to know which Hindoo will sell/serve beef 
*goes to mediator's profile*
*checks latest started threads*
*goes to  "Atheists face death in 13 Muslim countries"*
*quotes ico here*


ico said:


> *No use of pointing fingers until your cult is perfect itself.*


----------



## mediator (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

I know many "Hindus" who serve beef, cook beef in their homes and enjoy talking about non-vegetarians. Similarly, I can see many Japanese and Chinese (apparently buddhists) eating non-veg. Thousands of universes have passed by where I have repeatedly asked people to understand the difference between "religious beliefs" and "acts of the people"; "philosophy" and "religions". Going by the original definition of Hindu, many of those who live in India/hindustan i.e hindus (irrespective of what they are called as) eat beef. Original meaning of word "hindu" -> geographic, today it is religious, the core scriptures of which lay a meaning which is totally against religion/cult! e.g The teaching of Bhagvada-Geeta is totally against the blind belief in Krishna e.g verse 9.11, 18.63, 3.42 and many more!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

good explanation by mediator, and many hindus do eat beef..


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'd like to know which Hindoo will sell/serve beef


You seriously haven't seen a hindu selling/serving/eating beef till date?


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> Thousands of universes have passed by where I have repeatedly asked people to understand the difference between "religious beliefs" and "acts of the people"; "philosophy" and "religions".


Ask the same questions to yourself. If you finally find an answer, you might stop littering the News section with these threads.


----------



## mediator (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

Thats more like an Amul Baby reply.
Public - How will you stop corruption?
Amul Baby - The question is "how will you do it"?
So, I finally found the answer and "hence" I'm posting a few threads. I don't know what you mean by "these" threads. There is this section called Random news and people can share non-tech news in this section. I believe mods should rise beyond the cause and effect filters that they see other people with. Anyways, your pravachans might be quoted in the future. I don't know if you have a habit of speaking just because you wanna speak something quoting me unnecessarily. We all know you are mod!

If you can spare me, please stop littering my posts with your unneeded psycho-analysis and post only and only if you have something of substance!


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> Thats more like an Amul Baby reply.
> Public - How will you stop corruption?
> Amul Baby - The question is "how will you do it"?
> So, I finally found the answer and "hence" I'm posting a few threads. I don't know what you mean by "these" threads. There is this section called Random news and people can share non-tech news in this section. I believe mods should rise beyond the cause and effect filters that they see other people with. Anyways, your pravachans might be quoted in the future. I don't know if you have a habit of speaking just because you wanna speak something quoting me unnecessarily. We all know you are mod!
> ...



+1000 to this... Very well said!!!


----------



## lywyre (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

@mediator: This is your third thread (that I know of) against a particular segment and I would have given my thoughts had you been democratic. You have not started any thread against any other segment and I can only take it that you are all out against that particular segment. I am not against you, but against your narrow view on the said segment. There are acts by other segments of people that are just as evil or prejudiced. I can't see a reason why you can't see that. 

These are bound to happen when people are divided. With the rise of population, the frequency and probability of such events to happen only tends to increase. Instead of blaming certain people for all the problems, take a step back and look if there are any other solution. Look for the cause, then we shall get a possible solution. I say possible, not definite, only because all the segment of the people may not subscribe to the possible solution.


----------



## warfreak (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



> Secularism implies that religious practices shall not interfere in the workings and the progress of the state



Conversely, Secularism also implies that the state does not interfere in the religious practices of people.

Secularism means being fair to all religions and sects.
Secularism does not mean imposing a standard set of rules and forcing everyone to abide by it.

But that is just IMO. You say everyone should be treated equally, I say everyone should be treated fairly. That's all. I'm not saying I am right, neither am I saying that you are wrong.


----------



## mediator (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

It would be a dream come true, if Indians are educted in ethics of a discussion where realizing the subject of discussion is made mandatory for the very entry into the discussion.

@lywyre - You can search and find me post and create threads where so called "Hindu" didn't serve food because "beef" was served, Buddhist because rat pudding was served or "Sikh" because "alcohol" was served and I shall give you gyaan why such post should not be posted. Your connivance with such a slap on "secularism" is quite peculiar. Instead of discussing as to why in the land of the seculars, where even after knowing the businesss of the company, a certain individual refused to carry instructions based on his "personal" law/religion/beliefs, you are actually doing a trend analysis?

The post has been made because of a certain reason. Can you identify the reason? Can you identify what has been said in the post instead of making the discussion go on a tangent with a topic - "Instead of blaming certain people for all the problems, take a step back and look if there are any other solution.".

The solution is simple. Anybody who cannot respect company laws, other nation laws doesn't deserve to live there or work there. For personal beliefs/laws, one cannot shun his business or security (e.g case of burqa in developed countries).

---------------------
Guys please continue the discussion, enough of the trolls for one day! 

@warfreak - Take a hypothetical scenario, where I create a religion, lets say mediatorism where killing humans on a particular day, lets call it human-id, is the belief, to praise the almight "millah". What should the state do?

Now suppose state has law where animal protection and welfare is the priority and killing animals is punishable crime with penalty upto 10 years in jail. What should theists who kill animals do?


----------



## srkmish (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> Thats more like an Amul Baby reply.
> Public - How will you stop corruption?
> Amul Baby - The question is "how will you do it"?
> So, I finally found the answer and "hence" I'm posting a few threads. I don't know what you mean by "these" threads. There is this section called Random news and people can share non-tech news in this section. I believe mods should rise beyond the cause and effect filters that they see other people with. Anyways, your pravachans might be quoted in the future. I don't know if you have a habit of speaking just because you wanna speak something quoting me unnecessarily. We all know you are mod!
> ...



Unneeded psychoanalysis


----------



## noob (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

But will gladly take the salary that is after all generated from the profit made by the sale of items found offensive to handle.


----------



## warfreak (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



> @warfreak - Take a hypothetical scenario, where I create a religion, lets say mediatorism where killing humans on a particular day, lets call it human-id, is the belief, to praise the almight "millah". What should the state do?



I was expecting this response . You are simply going to an extreme to prove your point. If we were living in a barbaric time, that would be widely prevalent but in today's world that practice would surely be abolished not only by the state but also by the followers of "mediatorism". 
Case in point: how sati was abolished by both the British colonists and Hindu reform movements of the 1800s. 

Also refusing to serve certain food is a little less extreme than killing a person to please any god and hence applying the same logic in both cases isn't reasonable.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-eO8o9_rI154/Tw4x1NQg0EI/AAAAAAAAAnk/QeUJsEsqgMg/s1600/gus-psyche-popcorn.gif


----------



## mediator (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

@Warfreak -

Not only Sati, I'd welcome if casteism, people marrying dogs and frogs in south, khap rituals are all banned! For you animals might be "lesser" than humans to be saying "lso refusing to serve certain food is a little less extreme than killing a person", but for me animal life has same importance or may be more than human. Animals atleast know when to stop their need getting converted to a want or stay synchronized and in equilibrium with the nature contrary to the greedy humans who slaughter lakhs of chickens, lambs, cows, calf etc in machines to satisfy their "taste" alone.

Your judgement that I'm going to the extreme is still based on this subject bias where you have lesser concern for animals. For me meat-eating is as barbaric as animal killing as it might be the case of human killing for you. For me it is the height of barbaric times from the history that I've known, where being "civilized" is attributed only to monetary success regardless of inborn character or concern for the nature and its manifestations.

You might have taken for granted that animals can/should/might/would be treated like this, but I refuse to accept it and hence my question persists. Please answer if you can...



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Take a hypothetical scenario, where I create a religion, lets say mediatorism where killing humans on a particular day, lets call it human-id, is the belief, to praise the almight "millah". What should the state do?
> 
> Now suppose state has law where animal protection and welfare is the priority and killing animals is punishable crime with penalty upto 10 years in jail. What should theists who kill animals do?



@noob - Well said!


----------



## warfreak (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

So, what was the intention of your OP?

Let me get this straight.

First, you post a news article about a person not complying with another person for her request for meat. Then you imply that the former was wrong in not carrying out their duty.

And now you say meat consumption is a bad thing according to your views? So in that sense, the latter was at fault for requesting meat.

 Your post was full of self contradiction!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks &amp; Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



warfreak said:


> So, what was the intention of your OP?
> 
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> ...



it was champagne actually

Eating meat is natural.We are Omnivores.


----------



## mediator (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

@warfreak- 
Its irrelevant to me whether people eat meat or not. Animal welfare/vegetarianism is my personal opinion. Even if I was a waiter either I wouldn't have joined a meat eating restaurant in the first place or would have kept my personal opinion to myself. The post I started talks about several things
a) Personal opinion/beliefs/religious_laws affecting the administration of a previously known business where the activist already understood the responsibility of his work. This is also prevalent where the activists starte affecting the security of the state by quoting their own religious laws (burqa).
b) Definition of secularism (the context which was discussed between you and me) where religious laws should not affect the progress of the state. Please understand the definition of secularism and where it rose and why the church and state needed to be separate!
To be able to find contradiction, you need to understand my points first. My point is not about meat eating in the 1st place here. For that, I have fought in FIGHt CLUB enough. 
I have a feeeling you are trying to dodge/ignore my questions for reasons unknown. You have my benefit of doubt. Please answer if you can or you may chose to be silent if you can't....



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Take a hypothetical scenario, where I create a religion, lets say mediatorism where killing humans on a particular day, lets call it human-id, is the belief, to praise the almight "millah". What should the state do?
> Now suppose state has law where animal protection and welfare is the priority and killing animals is punishable crime with penalty upto 10 years in jail. What should theists who kill animals do?


----------



## warfreak (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

Yes, I am dodging that question, not because I am uncomfortable answering it, but because it does not necessarily apply to the original issue at hand.
A mall is a place where there are thousands of attendants employed, and if a person cannot get help from one of them, they can simply turn towards another.
If it were, say a question of National security where your religious beliefs would conflict with state interests, I will side with the person who chooses state over religion. 
But on an issue as frivolous as getting meat/alcohol at a mall, I believe there is no need of blowing this completely out of proportion and comparing with other nonsensical "hypothetical scenarios".

My opinion: Everyone should be allowed to carry out their respective traditions regardless how silly they are *as long as* they do not directly or indirectly harm any other being and/or conflict with a greater cause.

On the OP: In case any employee cannot comply with your request due to their personal beliefs, they can simply turn to other employee that can comply. A mall would surely have lots of attendants and IMO this shouldn't be made a huge deal.

What you are doing is simply snooping around for news which puts a certain community in bad light and posting them here. This borders towards bigotry and really doesn't do any good to anyone.


----------



## mediator (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

Going by your unsurpassed wisdom, I can similarly accuse you as to why your enlightenment did not fall on those (threads and people) who have put the so called "hindus" in bad light or those who continuously talk about "Sati" and cast in their argument. Now please go and check your initital post #10, my question to you, the "scale of relativity" you have put forward where you brought "animal killing discussion" into a picture which originally revolved around personal beliefs affecting other people's business/administration and then abandoning your own line of reasoning. How predictable! 

And yes, all of it relates to the original issue at hand. Perhaps, you are pretending to be selective in understanding English or the context of the news and my posts. Its not about options as in a mall, but specifically chosing a restaurant known for serving pork and alcohol, getting yourself hired and then bringing your personal beliefs unnecessarily, whereas unconditionally accepting a salary which is based on the sale of pork and alcohol. It seems you have very diplomatically disagreed with the personal belief of pork and alcohol being discussed. Well done!

Now if you are done with your accusations, do treat my questions objectively if you can and I'd like an answer where you are not scared by the public judgements of your reply. My questions are straight forward, please answer even if you think that "they do not apply to the original issue at hand". 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Take a hypothetical scenario, where I create a religion, lets say mediatorism where killing humans on a particular day, lets call it human-id, is the belief, to praise the almight "millah". What should the state do?
> 
> Now suppose state has law where animal protection and welfare is the priority and killing animals is punishable crime with penalty upto 10 years in jail. What should theists who kill animals do?



C'mon the questions aren't that hard. Who are you afraid of?


----------



## Alanis (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

M&S need to grow a pair and tell people who won't serve so-and-so for religious reasons to FO and get another job, regardless of which religion they're from -- just my 2 cents.

I did a quick search for some of the posts made by the guy who started this, and man you certainly are anti-muslim. You need to grow a pair and admit it, and accept the consequences.

Let the people who run this forum decide to deal with you -- either like the pseudo-secular M&S afraid of looking bad (as I suspect they will), or just ban you for bringing religions and childish biases into a tech forum in 2013.  

Hypocrites everywhere!


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

/me runs and hides. 

Alanis is back! The apocalypse must be close.  
What's up girl?


----------



## mediator (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

@Alanis - Judging by the reply of the Raaabo, you seemed to have woken from your thousand old hibernation. Smell the forum and open your eyes. Indeed, I'm anti-Islam something which I have told thousands of times in FIGHT CLUB, but not against the muslims. There is a difference. I'm sure it bounced off your headwith your "quick search", "quick glances" and "quick judgements"!

Your two cents noted. You can save the rest of your troll for FIGHT CLUB and perhaps do a little "quick search" there as well. 

Wonder why all the trolls are drawing like a magnet to this thread only!


----------



## srkmish (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> Going by your unsurpassed wisdom, I can similarly accuse you as to why your enlightenment did not fall on those (threads and people) who have put the so called "hindus" in bad light or those who continuously talk about "Sati" and cast in their argument. Now please go and check your initital post #10, my question to you, the "scale of relativity" you have put forward where you brought "animal killing discussion" into a picture which originally revolved around personal beliefs affecting other people's business/administration and then abandoning your own line of reasoning. How predictable!
> 
> And yes, all of it relates to the original issue at hand. Perhaps, you are pretending to be selective in understanding English or the context of the news and my posts. *Its not about options as in a mall, but specifically chosing a restaurant known for serving pork and alcohol, getting yourself hired and then bringing your personal beliefs unnecessarily, whereas unconditionally accepting a salary which is based on the sale of pork and alcohol*. It seems you have very diplomatically disagreed with the personal belief of pork and alcohol being discussed. Well done!
> 
> ...



Excellent points mediator. Just goes to show the hypocrisy of these "religious" people.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

Let me add something that can accelerate or close this thread 

*Science Proves Religious People Are Stupid and Atheists Are Smart*
Science Proves Religious People Are Stupid and Atheists Are Smart | TheMoralMindfield

Religious people are dumb inside no matter how *successful *they are in their life because  *Religion Is Bullshit* .  

*Bullshit rules*


----------



## Alanis (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

Something I read on Raaabo's fb wall that I liked:
Arguing with the illogical is like playing chess with a pigeon. No matter how logical and brilliant my moves, the pigeon will knock all the pieces over, poo on the board and still strut around like it's won the game!

Now back to this thread: All hail the real God of knowledge!

Oh wait... I'm atheist... never mind. *yawn* back to sleep.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2013)

mediator said:


> Thats more like an Amul Baby reply.
> Public - How will you stop corruption?
> Amul Baby - The question is "how will you do it"?
> So, I finally found the answer and "hence" I'm posting a few threads. I don't know what you mean by "these" threads. There is this section called Random news and people can share non-tech news in this section. I believe mods should rise beyond the cause and effect filters that they see other people with. Anyways, your pravachans might be quoted in the future. I don't know if you have a habit of speaking just because you wanna speak something quoting me unnecessarily. We all know you are mod!
> ...


hmm, so what I said has been termed as psycho-analysis. I wonder what Shrimad Bhagvad Gita is for you then.

The only problem with you is, the prejudice you carry. The hate you have. No effort of going beyond such fruitless feelings. A mere keyboard warrior is what you are, my friend.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



Alanis said:


> Something I read on Raaabo's fb wall that I liked:
> Arguing with the illogical is like *playing chess with a GOAT*. No matter how logical and brilliant my moves, the pigeon will knock all the pieces over, poo on the board and still strut around like it's won the game!



Look what we have here 
*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aQqzPM7_460sa.gif


I do agree that one shouldn't take job where his/her religious views clash. Haven't heard the both side of story though. Looks like a fail at the supermarket too as they couldn't keep the employee to a different section or may be the employee should have used gloves to handle the liquor if it was going to harm somehow.


----------



## mediator (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

The purpose of posting this thread is being served I guess.


1. Mediator posts a thread in which a guy apparently tagged as a muslim, joins a firm which sells pork and alcohol. He doesn't have any problems regarding his salary which comes from selling that (pork and alcohol) and then creates ruckus about his personal beliefs/laws/religion that forbids him to do so while delivering the business, interferes in the business of the firm.


2. Trolls in this forum, instead of acknowledging such a misbehaviour, by such a person apparently tagged as a muslim turn their blind eye to the whole chain of events and start firing the news posters only with their verbal AK-47, calling him communal, anti-muslim, hateful etc.


Now I'm really wondering what the replies would have been had it been someone tagged as "Hindu" in a situation of beef/alcohol (which I have not heard of yet though).


@Ico - Please don't ruin Shrimad Bhagvad Gita like that and don't be stuck to the cause and effect theory of yours or "everything happens for a reason". Thats the biggest superstition and theistic understanding similar to the Abrahamic cult which says "God has a plan"!  


@Alanis - Whoever you are, perhaps an admin's fake account, increasing your post count in this blessed thread only, you can continue your blabber on theism/atheism in the following threads....


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/39882-science-god-66.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-clu...y-politics-religion-everything-under-sun.html


Do your "quick search" in these. In case the English is hard for you, this thread is not about atheism/theism. I know associating with "Atheism" sounds cool these days. Taste this ->  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/180034-atheists-face-death-13-muslim-countries.html  and perhaps you can gloat over your association in such countries. I'm sure these are not the hateful or communal countries for the trolls littering my blessed thread here.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> *instead of acknowledging such a misbehaviour*, by such a person apparently tagged as a muslim turn their blind eye to the whole chain of events and start firing the news posters only with their verbal AK-47, calling him communal, anti-muslim, hateful etc.


The misbehaviour is pretty obvious isn't it? The way Marks & Spencer handled it is also not right. Dunno what you're trying to prove when it is obvious.



mediator said:


> @Ico - Please don't ruin Shrimad Bhagvad Gita like that and don't be stuck to the cause and effect theory of yours or "everything happens for a reason". Thats the biggest superstition and theistic understanding similar to the Abrahamic cult which says "God has a plan"!


You didn't even understand what I wrote. Not my theory at all that.  I'm not ruining anything at all. Nor I'll accuse anyone of ruining it.

But yes, you need to learn to argue like a learned man. Or may be like a man first.


----------



## mediator (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

You win!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> The teaching of Bhagvada-Geeta is totally against the blind belief in Krishna e.g verse 9.11, 18.63, 3.42 and many more!





> Fools deride me when I descend in human form. They do not know my transcendental nature as the supreme lord of all that be
> 
> 
> The working senses are superior to dull matter, the mind is higher than senses, intelligence is higher than the mind, and krishna is even higher than the intelligence.


says krishna is very high and mighty, exact definition of blind belief. its like a tutorial on how to go blind with belief. 

the anti-muslim threads gives out the impression that your primary occupation is finding out all the things muslims are doing wrong


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

^

can you directly understand Sanskrit?


----------



## srkmish (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

I think the whole point of the thread is Marks & Spencer doesn't have the balls to declare that people who favor religious prejudices over work ethics can **** off. Sad that these companies/government have to bow down to the whims and fancies of a deluded religious cult.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



ico said:


> ^
> 
> can you directly understand Sanskrit?



nope.jpg but no need, there is word by word translation available, so you can easily choose to read _param _as "primary" instead of "transcendent"


----------



## snap (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



ico said:


> *No use of pointing fingers until your cult is perfect itself*.



this.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



srkmish said:


> I think the whole point of the thread is Marks & Spencer doesn't have the balls to declare that people who favor religious prejudices over work ethics can **** off. Sad that these companies/government have to bow down to the whims and fancies of a deluded religious cult.



Probably cannot afford the backlash they will receive from the community.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

One of the things that always astounds me is - why some religious people consider every other member of their cult as one of their "kaum". I just don't understand this. I wont consider any hindu living in malasiya to be of my "kaum" and wouldn't bother one bit whatever internal strife is going on there. I am only concerned with the peacefulness and harmony in my own country and value the social harmony over stupid,outdated,irrational rules imposed by my religion. I would gladly break any of these if it contributed to the progress of society/nation.


----------



## mediator (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



			
				Anorion said:
			
		

> says krishna is very high and mighty, exact definition of blind belief. its like a tutorial on how to go blind with belief.
> 
> 
> the anti-muslim threads gives out the impression that your primary occupation is finding out all the things muslims are doing wrong


Exactly the reason you need to get yourself educated in Sanskrit and why you need an elementary level education in riddles/poetry as well, otherwise you'll pwn Russel Peters all the time.


I do remember your comprehension from #286, #288
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-clu...olitics-religion-everything-under-sun-10.html


The only suggestion I can repeat is not to use "ISKOn", prabhupad version. Here's a close modern perspective of the same verse 9.11, a transcendental nature of the same reality which manifests in myraids of forms yet formless, names yet nameless. Call it unconscious by the link below, ultimate conscious by the understanding of the seers, the truth....it all means the same! For the fault finders, below link yields a close understanding, although the science, the different meanings of SBG are beyond even to this.


The Unsung Intelligence of Life's Web | Reality Sandwich






			
				anorion said:
			
		

> The working senses are superior to dull matter, the mind is higher than senses, intelligence is higher than the mind, and *krishna is even higher than the intelligence. *


Nope, this is not the translation of BG 3.42. Like I said before, sanskrit can help you understand the flaw in translation. No where in 3.42 (sanskrit) it says Krishna (a name or a god in modern theistic sense), let alone to be higher than anything. In sanskrit it says "sah" which means him, "that" in upanishads, "sa" in devi purana. The context is again the ultimate consciousness!




You can keep trying to distort SBG or belittle it in anyway possible. You are highly secular, I forgot!


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> You are highly secular, I forgot!


That one is getting old. Come up with a new one.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> The only suggestion I can repeat is not to use "ISKOn", prabhupad version.



Why not  it's not like its a dangerous cult spoiling the name of hinduisim by using scripture to their own benefit
Anyway, brb with aurobindo version


----------



## mediator (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

haha, you seem to analyze SBG in installments! Anyways, I don't care about "hinduism" in the first place, but yes about Indian science and philosophy. Once you understand sanskrit, you'll find tons of distortions in translations and mind boggling tangents in the purports from vedabase.net, prabhupad or Iskon versions! If anybody has a notion of Islam and Christianity being distorted versions of earlier "pagan a.k.a nature worshipping literature", then today's Iskon is a close resemblance to that same transformation. Wait another 100 years, and I can bet Iskon will become another abrahamic cult where Krishna will be reduced to the understanding of "only almighty" and fan following busy in discussing how other so called "gods" are inferior to Krishna just like in the case of Islam! 


Anyways, it would be better for you to understand SBG, going through it again atleast 4-5 times instead of proving anything to me! 


On the other side, I do love Iskon for their art and creativity depicted in the Iskon temples.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> haha, you seem to analyze SBG in installments! Anyways, I don't care about "hinduism" in the first place, but yes about Indian science and philosophy. Once you understand sanskrit, you'll find tons of distortions in translations and mind boggling tangents in the purports from vedabase.net, prabhupad or Iskon versions! If anybody has a notion of Islam and Christianity being distorted versions of earlier "pagan a.k.a nature worshipping literature", then today's Iskon is a close resemblance to that same transformation. Wait another 100 years, and I can bet Iskon will become another abrahamic cult where Krishna will be reduced to the understanding of "only almighty" and fan following busy in discussing how other so called "gods" are inferior to Krishna just like in the case of Islam!
> 
> 
> Anyways, it would be better for your to understand SBG, going through it again atleast 4-5 times instead of proving anything to me!
> ...



+1. I am just stunned by the beautiful creativity arising out of this love for God. Whatever is inspiring this level of beauty and creativity cant be wrong ( as opposed to some religions which cause nothing but divisive mentality , arrogance and prejudices). Even richard dawkins would  agree


----------



## mediator (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

haha @srkmish....its would be a heaven if people start loving the creativity of that kind and other's expression of the creativity in a detached way, instead of trying to demolish anything that does not match one's conditioned/borrowed view and respecting the questioning process and thinking over it instead of calling it communal or hate as per their convenience. 

I'm surprised now that I have questioned ISKON's reduction of Krishna as a universal god, the trolls are still silent, unable to call me "communal" or "hateful" towards ISKON.

Anyways, I found a wonderful expression from Aurobindo's works----

In the Veda indeed its fundamental conception forbids the Puranic arrangement of the supreme Trinity and the lesser gods. To the Vedic Rishis there was only one universal Deva of whom Vishnu, Rudra, Brahmanaspati, Agni, Indra, Vayu, Mitra, Varuna are all alike forms and cosmic aspects. Each of them is in himself the whole Deva and contains all the other gods. It was the  full emergence in the Upanishads of the idea of this supreme and only Deva, left in the Riks vague and undefined and sometimes even spoken of in the neuter as That or the one sole existence, the ritualistic limitation of the other gods and the progressive precision of their human  or personal aspects under the stress of a growing mythology that led to their degradation and the enthronement of the less used and more general names and forms, Brahma, Vishnu and  Rudra, in the final Puranic formulation of the Hindu theogony. (Secret of Veda by Aurobindo, Pg 347)

PS - Aurobindo's understanding of "God" and the style in which he presents it is way different than the average/modern understanding of God.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> I'm surprised now that I have questioned ISKON's reduction of Krishna as a universal god, the trolls are still silent, unable to call me "communal" or "hateful" towards ISKON.


How childish you are.


----------



## Minion (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



cyborg47 said:


> You seriously haven't seen a hindu selling/serving/eating beef till date?



I have seen hindus to eat just to know how it taste.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

Dosto.. Ynha bakaiti krna bnd kro aur kaun kya soch ra hai, wo sochna v band kro. Help the needy with selflessness. That will be the real change that you could bring instead of arguing on those topics whose outcome you can't change.


----------



## Minion (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

^+1 for this.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



sksundram said:


> Dosto.. Ynha bakaiti krna bnd kro aur kaun kya soch ra hai, wo sochna v band kro. Help the needy with selflessness. That will be the real change that you could bring instead of arguing on those topics whose outcome you can't change.



I somewhat agree to this guy. You guys really need to do some real world changes,  apart from this debate. 
There is no point in just arguing only , unless you manage to change someone's viewpoint and perspective.


----------



## DDIF (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

I thought this was just a news post, didn't know until I saw all the debate rising from it.
I think we shouldn't accuse the poster as he just posted a news, take it just like any other random news.


sksundram said:


> Dosto.. Ynha bakaiti krna bnd kro aur kaun kya soch ra hai, wo sochna v band kro. Help the needy with selflessness. That will be the real change that you could bring instead of arguing on those topics whose outcome you can't change.


Agreed, but still argument is also good, sometimes it helps in understanding other's viewpoint. But argument in news section is pointless IMHO.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

*cms.boloji.com/dohaphotos/doha13_1.gif


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



sksundram said:


> Dosto.. Ynha bakaiti krna bnd kro aur kaun kya soch ra hai, wo sochna v band kro. Help the needy with selflessness. That will be the real change that you could bring instead of arguing on those topics whose outcome you can't change.



+1000


----------



## Alanis (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



mediator said:


> @Alanis - Whoever you are, perhaps an admin's fake account, increasing your post count in this blessed thread only, you can continue your blabber on theism/atheism in the following threads.... In case the English is hard for you...



Languages are just a means of expressing your feelings and yours are clearly hateful, in Sanskrit, English and any other. As for "English", it's not turned on by me no, a lot of Englishmen have been, but the language, not yet. If your Sanskrit is as bad as your English, I'd be questioning everything you say, thankfully you're insignificant, meaningless, and will be drowned out by simple logic and reasoning, and the fact that no one really gives a $#%* about your superiority complex. 

You're probably a "little" man, in every sense, and that shows with the amount of hatred and venom you spew, and you incessant need to argue. Thankfully, the rest of the world has a life. Continue spewing your venom, and become bitter and then go beat your wife, because that's the impression you give out for what kind of a "man" you are. Just my opinion as a woman, which you will obviously ignore.

Happy new year everyone else... Thankfully most if the world will move ahead with every new year!


----------



## mediator (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*

Your opinion well accepted and my opinion is girls on PMS should be given more love and care during the golden period. Well I appreciate your colorful nicknames, you can indeed call me mediator.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Marks & Spencer apologizes after saying Muslim staff may refuse to serve customers pork and alco*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> *2.bp.blogspot.com/-eO8o9_rI154/Tw4x1NQg0EI/AAAAAAAAAnk/QeUJsEsqgMg/s1600/gus-psyche-popcorn.gif



Now this seems appropriate


----------

